# is this gerd?



## mom2byz (Nov 2, 2003)

wondering if these symptoms sound familiar to anyone -- burning feeling in the upper stomach (maybe esophagus), pain in the esophagus/chest when bending down to pick up things, gas in the upper gi tract. however, the burning is not really like heartburn, more like the sick feeling you get when you eat too much sugar. antacids and blockers don't really seem to help. i'm having a hard time believing this is gerd, since i really don't have hearburn. does any of this sound familiar to anyone?thanks!


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

...you say you have a "burning feeling in the upper stomach" however, the burning is not really like heartburn more like a sick feeling.So who told you that you have GERD?


----------



## mom2byz (Nov 2, 2003)

my gp. he put me on nexium, which actually made things worse. i'm supposed to have a 24 hr ph test soon, so hopefully that will determine whether this is gerd or not.


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

The probe test? I am surprised that doctors are still doing that.


----------



## mom2byz (Nov 2, 2003)

why?


----------

